# Would this like tomato fertiliser?



## swee'pea99 (4 Jul 2021)

I don't even know what it is. We call it the fig though it's not a fig. It was looking distinctly poorly earlier in the year and even though it now has recovered up to a point it still looks like it could use a helping hand. And I happen to have a big bottle of tomato fertilizer. Would 'the fig' appreciate a bit, d'you suppose?


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2021)

Yes, tomato feed will be fine


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2021)

Oh yes it's Fatsia japonica, the castor oil plant


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 Jul 2021)

Thanks! Excellent. Grub's up...


----------



## Tail End Charlie (4 Jul 2021)

Tomato feed is more for fruiting and flowering. I'd say you want something higher in nitrogen. Is it outside or inside? If outside, then diluted urine is a good feed, or rotted down nettles (which takes a bit of time and smells whilst rotting down). If inside, then get a high nitrogen feed.
That said, if tomato feed is what you've got, then use it, it won't harm the plant.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Jul 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Tomato feed is more for fruiting and flowering. I'd say you want something higher in nitrogen. Is it outside or inside? If outside, then diluted urine is a good feed, or rotted down nettles (which takes a bit of time and smells whilst rotting down). If inside, then get a high nitrogen feed.
> That said, if tomato feed is what you've got, then use it, it won't harm the plant.


Yep - green leafy things like nitrogen. Tomato feed does have nitrogen but has a higher potassium content for flowering and fruiting.


----------

